# Общедоступные форумы > Мероприятия. >  Семинар Peter Rohde в рамках дрессировочного лагеря с 1 по 21 июля 2013г.

## Anatolna

*С 1 по 21 июля 2013 года в центре Карельского перешейка на южном берегу Нахимовского озера на базе отдыха «Нахимовская» пройдет очередной ежегодный дрессировочный лагерь.* 

Проводится подготовка по нормативам: 
- IPO (VPG) международная система, включает три раздела: «А»-след, «В»-послушание, «С»-защита; 
- ВН ("Собака-компаньон”); 
- ОКД общая дрессировка; 
- ЗКС защитная дрессировка; 
- Подготовка к кёрунгу – отбор в разведение; 
- Обучаем навыкам не только по курсам дрессировки, но и в соответствие с Вашими желаниями. 

В завершении лагеря желающие могут сдать экзамены по вышеперечисленным нормативам. 
Судья РКФ - Елена Никифорова.

Обучение собак проводится на разных уровнях от начальной воспитательной дрессировки щенка до подготовки к соревнованиям. В зависимости от возраста и степени подготовки, а также от ваших пожеланий собаке составляется индивидуальная программа обучения. 

В рамках данного дрессировочного лагеря питомник "Golttvizen hof" организует практический семинар по всем трем разделам IPO/VPG. *Проводит семинар Peter Rohde* (www.von-peroh.de). Известный спортсмен мирового уровня, является регулярным участником различных соревнований, в том числе BSP и WUSV, владелец питомника рабочих немецких овчарок «von Peroh», тренер-инструктор , фигурант и судья по рабочим качествам SV. 
Даты проведения семинара со 2 по 7 июля. Стоимость семинара составляет 200 евро - все дни.
Участие в семинаре имеет свою стоимость и оплачивается отдельно от стоимости дрессировочного лагеря.
Участники дрессировочного лагеря могут бесплатно прослушать семинар с Петером. 

Организаторы мероприятия: 
– *Валерий Свищёв*, заводчик питомника рабочих немецких овчарок "Golttvizen Hof", эстонский лицензированный фигурант FCI с 17-летним стажем работы, тренер-инструктор. Он же и будет работать в лагере защитой и кому нужно следом. 
– *Светлана Суслова*, профессиональный инструктор по послушанию имеющей стаж более 15 лет. Берет на себя все послушание в лагере) 

Стоимость дрессировки:
8000 рублей - 2 недели

Проживание в коттеджах 650 руб. в сутки за место. В комнате два места. Коттедж представляет собой домик, в котором имеется два входа с разных сторон. С каждого входа есть два двухместных номера, душ с горячей водой, раковина и туалет. Около домика есть столик и скамьи, место для костра или мангала, место чтобы поставить машину. 
Проживание в вигвамах стоит 310 руб. за место в сутки. 
Вигвам – это домик из двух двухместных номеров. В нём нет никаких удобств. За всем необходимым придётся ходить в основной корпус. 
На территории базы имеется столовая (питание 3-х разовое, стоимость 520 руб., меню комплексное, необходима предварительная заявка) Можно заказывать, например, только завтрак, или только обед, или обед и ужин...и есть бар. Но если есть желание, то можно готовить сами. Для этого необходимо взять плитку. 
В п. Цвелодубово, который расположен в 5-10 мин. ходьбы от базы, можно купить продукты и предметы первой необходимости, оплатить мобильный телефон. Но там нет аптеки, ближайшая находится в 15 мин. езды. 

_Во время проведения наших мероприятий действуют следующие правила: 
1. На территории базы собаки должны находиться на поводках. 
2. Запрещается оставлять собак без присмотра на территории, а также привязывать к деревьям.
3. Поход в магазины с собаками - запрещен.
_
Сайт базы отдыха «Нахимовская» - http://www.nahimovskaya.spb.ru 

Количество мест ограничено! 

*Заявки и вопросы принимаются по телефонам: 
+7-911-223 79 85, +7-921- 936 07 53 Валерий, golttvizenhof@gmail.com
+7-911-953 03 16 Светлана, http://vk.com/id9931696

МЫ БУДЕМ РАДЫ ВСТРЕТИТЬСЯ СО СТАРЫМИ ДРУЗЬЯМИ И ОБРЕСТИ НОВЫХ!!!*

----------


## Anatolna

На практическом семинаре Петера Родэ приветствуется участие как фигурантов, так и проводников со своим фигурантом. Вы сможете оттачить свою технику и услышать комментарии/рекомендации от Петера для более эффективной подготовки.

----------


## Anatolna

Видео-канал Валерия на YouTube, где присутствуют видео с его тренировок и с семинаров Петера Родэ 2011 и 2013 годов
Видео-канал с повседневных тренировок, в основном с выставочными собаками
Видео с послушания Светланы Сусловой

Оба видео-канала Валерия периодически добавляются новыми видео
-----------------------
Фотографии и видео с предыдущих лагерей Вы можете посмотреть в группе вКонтакте "ДРЕССИРОВОЧНЫЙ ЛАГЕРЬ - ЦВЕЛОДУБОВО"
И на личной страничке Светланы Сусловой вКонтакте

----------


## Anatolna

Валерий Свищёв

----------


## Anatolna

А так всё начиналось в 1998 году, когда их собрала Екатерина Букаринова: 
Валера Свищёв, Виктор Салолуй, Александр Торопов, Светлана Суслова. 

Награждение участников лагеря, сдавших экзамены


Награждение 2008 года

----------


## Anatolna

Сдача экзамена. Судья РКФ - Елена Никифорова

----------


## Anatolna

Немного фотографий с базы
Нахимовское озеро Коттедж

----------


## Anatolna



----------


## Anatolna



----------


## Anatolna

Для того чтобы сделать ваше пребывание в лагере было более комфортным, необходимо взять с собой:
- средства от комаров (спреи, мази, спиральки, розетки); 
- на случай дождей дождевую куртку или/и зонт; 
- резиновые сапоги/полу-сапоги;
- головной убор; 
- теплую одежду;
- складной стул или кресло - слушать семинары и смотреть, как тренеры с другими работают;
- банные принадлежности;
- СВОИ лекарства (на всякий случай) и конечно минимальную походную аптечку, во избежании всяких ситуаций, в лагере будет находится врач.
Что касаемо нездоровья собак, то в лагере будет присутствовать практикующий вет.врач;
- фонарик;
- если вы не собираетесь питаться в местной столовой, то можно взять плитку или микроволновку, плюс минимальный набор посуды и столовых принадлежностей;
- чайник, в комнатах имеется электричество;
- амуницию для собаки (поводки, цепочку, строгач, миски, игрушки и т.п.)
- НЕ ЗАБЫВАЕМ БРАТЬ КЛЕТКИ И БОКСЫ ДЛЯ СОБАК!!! (штрафы за испорченное имущество - огромные).
При отъезде нужно будет сдать номер администрации, поэтому просим соблюдать приличия и оградить номера от поедания собаками! 
- и конечно же ХОРОШЕЕ НАСТРОЕНИЕ И НАСТРОЙ НА РАБОТУ =)

----------


## Anatolna



----------


## Anatolna



----------


## Anatolna



----------


## Anatolna

Наконец-то я добралась до интернета и до этого форума! Поэтому постараюсь как можно скорее выложить фотоотчет состоявшегося мероприятия

Традиционно, с 2005г. подобных мероприятий, переводчик Ирина Белецкая. Выражаем ей огромную благодарность за её квалифицированный и быстрый перевод и легкое, доброжелательное общение :) Благодаря её знаниям, не возникало никаких недопониманий или путаницы в терминах.

Так же организаторы выражают благодарность фотографу Анне Щербицкой, которая вела фосъемку семинара. Очень милая и позитивная девушка, работает в разных творческих направлениях.
На площадке

----------


## Anatolna

Андрей Нечаев, г. Белгород



Бизнес-вумен Белгорода - Анна)

----------


## Anatolna

Торопов Александер c Golttvizen hof Paul. Фигурант РКФ с многолетним стажем




Видео с семинара

----------


## Anatolna

Редрикова Алла. 
Совместно со своим мужем Редриковым Алексеем владельцы питомника рабочих немецких овчарок "ГОСПОДИН РОСТОВ", г.Ростов-на-Дону

Алла с Golttvizen hof Parko

----------


## Anatolna

Я с Peterburzhskiy suvenir Stefany

----------


## Anatolna



----------


## Anatolna

Елена Никифорова с Караем с Путиловой Горы. г. Санкт-Петербург

----------


## Anatolna

Вьюгинова Анна с Маней, г. Санкт-Петербург

----------


## Anatolna

Леонид Бирин. Фигурант РКФ, г. Санкт-Петербург

----------


## Anatolna

Наталья с доберманом, г. Санкт-Петербург

----------


## Anatolna

Так же был охвачен раздел "А"


Светлана Девальд с Golttvizen hof Natan, г. Санкт-Петербург

----------


## Anatolna

Королева Ольга, г. Санкт-Петербург



Андрей Нечаев с малинуа, г. Белгород



Лебедева Юлия с Peterburzhskiy Suvenir Sintiya, г. Санкт-Петербург



Валерий Свищёв с Golttvizen hof Pepsi

----------


## Anatolna

Торопов Александер c Golttvizen hof Paul



Валерий Свищёв с Golttvizen hof Pepsi



Гости с Эстонии - Ирина Андреева


Сын Валерия - Слава :)

----------


## Anatolna

Светлана Мухина, владелец питомника шпицев и НО "Чудо Волк", г. Санкт-Петербург


Андрей Нечаев, г. Белгород. Фигурант Валерий

----------


## Anatolna

Юлия Лебедева с ВЕО Альта Брава Ермак, г. Санкт-Петербург
Т.К. в лагере присутствовало аж три фигуранта, то Ермака пускали на всех
Фигурант - Валерий Свищев

Фигурант - Саша Торопов

----------


## Anatolna

Фигурант - Алексей Редриков, г. Ростов-на-Дону

----------


## Anatolna

Организатор Светлана Суслова с Арчи



Алексей Редриков с молодой собакой. 
Фигурант РКФ. Совместно с женой Аллой Редриковой владельцы питомника рабочих немецких овчарок "ГОСПОДИН РОСТОВ", г.Ростов-на-Дону

----------


## Anatolna

Андрей Нечаев, г. Белгород



Редрикова Алла, г. Ростов-на-Дону

----------


## Anatolna

Марина Богатырь с молодой сукой, г. Санкт-Петербург

----------


## Anatolna

Аня, г. Белгород



Юля с Сабиром, г. Санкт-Петербург


Лебедева Юлия с Peterburzhskiy Suvenir Sintiya, г. Санкт-Петербург

----------


## Anatolna

Светлана Мухина с Golttvizen hof Odry




Светлана Суслова с Энди

----------


## Anatolna

Светлана Девальд с Golttvizen hof Natan, г. Санкт-Петербург

----------


## Anatolna

Николай Кадров, г. Псков
Кобель, 7 месяцев, от матери которая на 25% волчица и овчарки. На последней фотографии мать этого кобеля.



Видео с тренировки этого кобеля

----------


## Anatolna

Светлана с зинненхундом


Лебедева Юлия с Peterburzhskiy Suvenir Sintiya, г. Санкт-Петербург

----------


## Anatolna

Зинненхунд. Подготовка к ОКД

----------


## Anatolna

Валентина с ВЕО, г. Санкт-Петербург


Ася с ВЕО, г. Санкт-Петербург

----------


## Anatolna

Я со Стефишной)



Валерий с щенками. Дубль Q-помет его питомника (Orlo von der neuen Klus & Golttvizen hof Dixi)

Golttvizen hof Quba

----------


## Anatolna

Света Мухина с Винтиком)


Перед экзаменами. Светлана Суслова организовала и подготовила проведение экзаменов с отличными призами. Светлана как всегда внимательна к организационным вопросам.

----------


## Anatolna

Сдача рапорта судье. Светлана сдает ОКД

Сдача рапорта перед БХ


Награждение

----------


## Anatolna

Городская часть БХ

Светлана с Арчи

----------


## Anatolna

Потом было несколько конкурсов, где любой желающий мог принять участие.
Награждение - лучшая рядовость. 
Судья выделила три одинаковых траекторий, содержащей один поворот. Задача участника - пройти дистанцию с собакой по команде "Рядом" с разным темпом движения.


Следующий конкурс - самый быстрый подзыв. Собаки бежали через все поле.


Третий конкурс - самое быстрое преодоление препятствий. Из препятствий был барьер, бум и горка.
Светлане Мухиной принадлежат 1 и 3-е места


Присуждение мест участникам, сдавшие BH

----------


## Anatolna

Так же не остались без внимания некоторые участники лагеря. 
Призы молодым участникам лагеря - Насте и Славе.


Призы владельцам "собак-ветеранов"
Валентина, ВЕО

Саша Торопов, НО


Приз за мужество и смелость :) 
Несмотря на свое положение, Марина не делала перерыва в подготовке её собаки и активно занималась в течении всего лагеря

----------


## Anatolna

Поздравление самого активного участника лагеря :)) Анна Торопова

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

*Anatolna*
Большое спасибо за интересный рассказ! Очень приятно видеть знакомые лица и новых собак! Так жалко что в этот год не удалось попасть к вам на семинар. Буду настраиваться на следующий.)))

----------


## Tatjana

Лучше поздно, чем никогда...
*Anatolna*
Я извиняюсь, даже более того, мне просто стыдно, что я не просматриваю внимательно темы с собственного форума.  :Ax: 

Очень признательна, за такое подробное освещение семинара! Большая работа, замечательные фото, видео, на многих собак сделаны ссылки с происхождением и результатами. 

Вы большая молодец! 
Знаю, что зимой у вас Петер был. Может сделаете тоже небольшой рассказ?

----------

